# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Phần mềm JDPaint 5.21 Full options

## atuancnc

Đầy đủ chức năng để làm việc nhé các bác :






_ http://www.mediafire.com/?zze3ajqargoe9yu_
Pass giải nén file Wizrard: atuancnc0986521374

----------

CBNN, CKD, cuong, cuongmac, khangcokhi2007, kimtan, lnq2510, loccd, mbt, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, minhtk, Nam CNC, tcm, Vinh Hiển Phùng, vuotquaconsong, vuquanghhd

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mình cài bị lỗi này là sao vậy?chỉ mình cách khắc phục với

----------


## atuancnc

JDPaint là phần mềm Cad/ Cam ứng dụng rất mạnh trong ngành Điêu khắc phù điêu 2,5D cho máy CNC (Điêu khắc gỗ, Sáp, Đá, Polime..). Ngoài ra nó Modeling được các mô hình trong môi trường 3D đơn giản (Cuốn trụ, khuôn mẫu giày dép). Phần mềm được phát triển bởi Công ty Jingdiao (China), trải qua nhiều phiên bản nâng cấp khác nhau nhưng hiện tại JDPaint5.21, JDPaint5.5, Artform được dùng phổ biến.....

Khóa học JDPaint hoặc Artform 3.0 
Đối tượng: Các bạn mới tìm hiểu JDPaint, Artform 3.0 các bạn đã làm việc với JDPaint mà chưa có hiệu quả (nhanh- đẹp) trong phương pháp làm việc.
Nội dung các bạn quan tâm có tại: http://maudieukhac.vn/khoa-hoc-dieu-...aint-sv10.html

----------


## cuongmac

> Mình cài bị lỗi này là sao vậy?chỉ mình cách khắc phục với


Ai biết cách khắc phục vào chỉ giùm với, win 10 64bit

----------


## angle_snow_13

> Mình cài bị lỗi này là sao vậy?chỉ mình cách khắc phục với


Mình có hướng dẫn fix lỗi ở đây, bạn xem và làm theo nhé : youtu.be/TLciUnmWzBc

----------


## minhhung1493

em đang sử dụng máy win 10 64bit, khi vào JDpaint làm việc thì mỗi lần khi chuyển từ 2D sang 3D là nó báo " JDpaint has stoped working " . Bác có cách nào khắc phục giúp không ạ.

----------


## namvietking

Trong Bộ cài đặt Bác Tuấn Có File ModelToImage.dll
Bước 1: Các Bác Coppy File đó quăng vô đường dẫn C:\Windows\System32 và C:\Windows\System và C:\Windows luôn
Bước 2: Sau đó các bạn chạy lệnh Command Frompt với quyền Administrator
Bước 3: bạn gõ ModelToImage.dll rồi Enter
Bược 4: Vào Lại Thư Mục đã giải nén rồi nhấn install với quyền administrator


Chúc các bác thành công

----------


## Phantan74

Mình win 11 64bit kg cài dc ah, hình như bản này cho win 32bit thì phải

----------


## nghau90

> Trong Bộ cài đặt Bác Tuấn Có File ModelToImage.dll
> Bước 1: Các Bác Coppy File đó quăng vô đường dẫn C:\Windows\System32 và C:\Windows\System và C:\Windows luôn
> Bước 2: Sau đó các bạn chạy lệnh Command Frompt với quyền Administrator
> Bước 3: bạn gõ ModelToImage.dll rồi Enter
> Bược 4: Vào Lại Thư Mục đã giải nén rồi nhấn install với quyền administrator
> 
> 
> Chúc các bác thành công


cho em hỏi chạy lệnh command Frompt  ở đâu ạ?

----------


## suu_tam

JDPaint 5.21 nó là năm 2006. Đến năm 2015 hãng nó ra ArtForm để thay thế cho đồ cổ jdpaint rồi.
Giờ đang là bản MIỄN PHÍ ArtForm 3.5 64bit năm 2017. (Hãng cung cấp bản miễn phí nhé không phải bản bẻ khóa).
Các bác chuyển qua mà dùng ArtForm miến phí chứ loanh quanh mấy cái đồ cổ jdpaint này làm gì.

----------

